# Looked at a new house today



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

So i looked at a new house today and it has a garage need some ideas of what to do... it has power and even the water main running through it so getting water wont be a problem 

I just don't know what to do with it paint it white and floor gray is about as far as i got...

Any ideas...










thats an image of the front of the house to give an idea of how big it is


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

looks good, i finally got round to doing mine just after christmas, went with white walls and a grey floor. my neighbour has white walls with ared floor and the red strip carried around about 5ft up around the garage and that looks pretty smart too. I went with light grey and i love it although it does seem to show the dirty tyres as they go over it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

I just stuck on how i'd like the garage.... im going to have 2nd view soon i'll get a picture of the garage in side.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks good.


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

start diggin through some project builds in garage section on ere, you wont be long getting some inspiration!!

imo all white walls are best, a nice sealed/painted/covered floor and upgraded lighting with some extra sockets in gd spots and some sensible organised storage and shelving that you can still use the space!!!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Looks like a nice place you've got there. Good luck with everything.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Been to look around again here is some pictures of the garage




























So a few things already i can see needs doing..

1. Light needs changing
2. Paint Floor and Walls
3. get water in there and wash gear setup down the front for easy access 
4. Shelves up for storage.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

5. Carpet underlay to protect the doors on the walls 
6. Buy a better camera.

Have you tried it with a car in it?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

not i don't think i will be able to detail in there.... and i only had my phone with me the blackberry is not the best haha


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

So we got the house i went and put the mrs car in it today.... not much room but it it do able to machine polish in.... LOL


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

you got your new house sorted quick! 
garage looks good - nice to have an internal door


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice house, Nice Garage.

Can't say the same about the car, i hate Astras.

See point 6 above.

Then, get yourself DIYing and start a DIY thread.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Gruffs said:


> Nice house, Nice Garage.
> 
> Can't say the same about the car, i hate Astras.
> 
> ...


We get the keys on friday then i start painting and cleaning the house once thats is done i can start on the garage already made the bottle racks


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Ok so i need some help now!!


Lighting  the light in the garage is not the best... just one strip light ....


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

your supply unit is in the garage so adding a spur should not be an issue - few more strip lights and some sockets 

if you've never done it - employ an electrican - it would be an easy saturday morning job for them!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

cobra said:


> your supply unit is in the garage so adding a spur should not be an issue - few more strip lights and some sockets
> 
> if you've never done it - employ an electrican - it would be an easy saturday morning job for them!


Well i got 3 weeks with no internet so i will at lest it all painted and cleaned up and all my gear sorted out in there


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Little update all my stuff in there i've not done anything to it yet...


----------

